# Speer red loads.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I've been reloading for years and have owned a couple of Speer reloading manuals. Recently talking to a friend about a reduced load for my 220 swift he showed me his Speer # 12 loading manual. For 220 swift they List what they refer to as being red loads with MV at 1600 to 1900 FPS. When I got home I pulled my Speer # 11 from the shelf and looked thru it. Every 22 center fire I looked at had those red loads for them, 225 Winchester, 222, 222 mag, 22 hornet, 22-250 and others.

So if you are having problems finding and affordable 22rf ammo for squirrel hunting you can use Speer red Loads for a 22cf to use instead.

It did work fine with my 220 swift too.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hodgdon Trail Boss is a wonderful powder for reduced loads. The powder looks like miniature cheerios. If you fill your case to the shoulder, dump and weigh it you can start with 75% of that load weight. From there you can go up or down. I have loaded my 6.5 Creedmoor and 308 Win from 500 fps to 1600 fps. Most of my loads run right at 1030 to 1050 fps to keep them subsonic with my suppressor. I'll try go to my phone and download a pic of Chronographing the new toy in the backyard.


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

Could they be Red. Loads, as in Reduced Loads?
Remember, as you go down, move to a faster powder.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:rollin: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, In this beholders eye that is one ugly rifle LOL. Is it some thing you use on coyotes and do remaining pack stand after the first shot with that suppresser on?
Ya could be red for reduced loads but doesn't say in the manual.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, does your trail boss load at subsonic velocities cycle through yourAR? Looks attractive!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Bruce, does your trail boss load at subsonic velocities cycle through yourAR? Looks attractive!


I have not tried it, but I am sure it will not cycle. I read one article where the guy said he used a magazine, but cycled it like a bolt action.



> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, In this beholders eye that is one ugly rifle LOL.


Ya, I had a hard time with the new fiber stocks. If you want beauty go for a Kentucky rifle in flint lock. I would actually like one of those, but priorities get in the way. I gave up wood stocks for accuracy. I still have a few, but one hole groups are even prettier than curly maple. Well a little bit, but curly maple is wonderful.

The Savage 10 BA Stealth has no wood or fiber, it's an all aluminum fore-end with a little plastic in the butt. No break in at all and the first group was .3 with 140 Amax, second group was .26 with 143 Hornady ELD-X. I am in hopes that tightens up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am a wood fan and only need one hole minute of coyote, and squirrel.



 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I love wood. It's the reason I want a full stock Kentucky rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My brother owns one of those 8 foot look full stocked Kentucky rifles. He got it as a kit from Dixie gun works in the mid 1970's. Spent a lot of time on it polishing all the metal and browning it, same with the wood stock. He even still uses it during ML season.

https://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.p ... hkuh7p01v1

Whew they sure are expensive now a days I see. I can buy a used T/C Hawkins or renegade for about $300.00 less.

 Al


----------

